# % Batt mod (need fixin')



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

well i re-themed one for myself and i when i re0signed the apk it FC like a mofo on me. could someone be kind enough to fix it up for me plz 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22063477/Android/Stock_GB_5.5.886_Bar_Batt-b00sted.zip


----------

